
Show HN: React+Framer Summer Challenge V2 - focuser
https://learnreact.design/challenge
======
focuser
I'm thrilled to launch React+Framer Challenge V2! It's a one-month workshop
starting next Monday August 12th. The registration is open right now until the
end of 11th.

If you missed Challenge V1, this is a great opportunity to catch up. By
definition V2 is better than V1 -- more polished videos, better pace, better
structure, a great timeframe that motivates you to learn more, and cool
prizes. And you still have the chance to learn for free!

Here's what Kevin, a V1 challenger, has to say:

"I’ve seriously learned 10x more in the last 4 weeks than in the last 8 months
trying to learn Framer on my own. " \- Kevin Cannon, Product Designer at Pitch

Also, you probably want to check out some prototypes built by V1 challengers:
[https://learnreact.design/prototyping-with-react-
framer/show...](https://learnreact.design/prototyping-with-react-
framer/showcase)

